# UFC 74: Respect



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone going to watch this, this weekend?

I'm putting money on:

1.) GSP

2.) Couture

For the wins.

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Me and Tator will be watching this weekend.....for some reason I think Couture is going to lose. I don't want him to, but there is some gut feeling that I have thinking he will lose. We'll see..............


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm with 870 on that. Couture will have his hands full! I hope he doesn't get his head kicked off like Crocop


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't see a Cro Cop style kick, KO.

But I do see the fight going to the ground.

I just hope Randy doesn't get caught in a submission, like Brock Larson from MN did during his title fight for the WEC.

If Randy can get Gonzaga down (I don't see him getting a TKO victory), he might be able to pull out a submission though.

But, your all right, Randy will have his hands full.

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sweet. Won 20 bucks.

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Impressive victory for Cotoure. I'd have to say my favorite part of the night was when Huerta was watching the Jumbotron and laughing as he landed elbows.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

was it worth the $$, should I buy the replay?


----------

